Ask HN: What short books you read in 2018 that can be finished in one sitting? - mai_yayavar
======
11001100
_Zero to One: Notes on Startups, or How to Build the Future_ by Peter Thiel

[https://www.amazon.com/Zero-One-Notes-Startups-
Future/dp/080...](https://www.amazon.com/Zero-One-Notes-Startups-
Future/dp/0804139296)

------
mindcrime
_Elevation_ \- Stephen King

[https://www.amazon.com/Elevation-Stephen-
King/dp/1982102314](https://www.amazon.com/Elevation-Stephen-
King/dp/1982102314)

------
PieSquared
Ta-Nehisi Coates, Between the World and Me.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Between_the_World_and_Me](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Between_the_World_and_Me)

"It is written as a letter to the author's teenage son about the feelings,
symbolism, and realities associated with being Black in the United States."

I started reading it and couldn't put it down.

